# List of companies closing down



## evoke (17 Jan 2009)

does anyone know a where you could find information on SME that are closing down because of the recession? I know we all hear of the multi-national company going bust and leaving the coutry but no is talking much abot SME. They are just part of a statistic overall. I think is said some where that small business closure was up 71% on last year.


----------



## boskonay (17 Jan 2009)

www.cro.ie will list companies that are dissolved or in liquidation...


----------



## dinjoecurry (19 Jan 2009)

Stubbs gazette


----------

